# Screen gone crazy (pink lines+ flickering)



## dizzy (Feb 6, 2015)

I was playing dota2 and suddenly screen went bad for no reason at all, what I saw is massive horizontal pink lines with some green highlights too and everything looks like its moving up and down in super speed. Its like watching a 3d movie without 3d glasses but worse. This problem is there on boot screen also not just on windows login.
I am clueless cause both gpu's seem to be detected as working in device manager and i never rough used my laptop or even removed those plastic cover it came with.
I need to get this fixed fast, what do I do? I doubt long hours of keeping the laptop running can cause this! Can it? All i do is email and small ms office.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





List of things i tried: 
Restarted, updated AMD drivers chipset since my card is AMD, disabled Intel and AMD gpu one by one and restarted.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

Attachments not working


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 6, 2015)

could be a bad display ribbon ,the display itself or worst case-the mobo or gpu
I had a similiar issue a few weeks back,turned out to be my display so im guessing your display is going bad judging your attachments
just to be sure,change display ribbon first and see instead of jumping to conclusions


----------



## dizzy (Feb 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> could be a bad display ribbon ,the display itself or worst case-the mobo or gpu
> I had a similiar issue a few weeks back,turned out to be my display so im guessing your display is going bad judging your attachments
> just to be sure,change display ribbon first and see instead of jumping to conclusions



Faaak I love digit.in there is always someone who knows what i usually feel is the end of world

Ok bro this display ribbion is it simple to change by myself? Cause i gave my laptop to the hp care today and they said it will take them a few days to get to work with my lappy as all engineers are onsite busy..
so i was thinking of giving it to a normal laptop repair guy cause either way in out of warranty. Only problem is i feel not so sure about giving it to some random service shop..
And bro did you have the same lines and blur? How much did it cost you?

Is there a problem with the attached images?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't give it to a local repair guy unless you absolutely trust him. Official service center is the best option anyways.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 7, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Don't give it to a local repair guy unless you absolutely trust him. Official service center is the best option anyways.



Go to the Official Service Center and ask them to check for any defect in Mobo or GPU only.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Go to the Official Service Center and ask them to check for any defect in Mobo or GPU only.



Wrong quote.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 7, 2015)

dizzy said:


> Faaak I love digit.in there is always someone who knows what i usually feel is the end of world
> 
> Ok bro this display ribbion is it simple to change by myself? Cause i gave my laptop to the hp care today and they said it will take them a few days to get to work with my lappy as all engineers are onsite busy..
> so i was thinking of giving it to a normal laptop repair guy cause either way in out of warranty. Only problem is i feel not so sure about giving it to some random service shop..
> ...



best is to see what the service centre guys say
mostly they will make you pay 4-5k for extended warranty and ask you to come after a week
they did the same thing for my just 2 days out of warranty HP laptop whose issue turned out to be a faulty power button
Its best to get it done with the service centre unless the OEM is a brand like dell who wants to cheat people by asking them to pay 15-18k for a simple display change(yes they told me the exact same figure which is why i decided to go local)
so please see what the service centre guys say first
I paid 6k for my display change locally
Local is very very risky unless you know the guy personally and if he is trustworthy


----------



## dizzy (Feb 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> best is to see what the service centre guys say
> mostly they will make you pay 4-5k for extended warranty and ask you to come after a week
> they did the same thing for my just 2 days out of warranty HP laptop whose issue turned out to be a faulty power button
> Its best to get it done with the service centre unless the OEM is a brand like dell who wants to cheat people by asking them to pay 15-18k for a simple display change(yes they told me the exact same figure which is why i decided to go local)
> ...



Oh is it, then nevermind.. I was gonna get it back from hp care and give it locally. This hp care has some event going on so all are at the event.. So il have to wait till they feel like it...

- - - Updated - - -

OK so I posted the same on HP forums and a HP guy replied saying:dizzy123 ,

Hello and thank you for posting on the HP support forums. What generally causes this is the cable that connects the screen to the motherboard.  It happens over time due to opening and closing and causing the cord to flex.

So this could very well be that display ribbon problem XD

- - - Updated - - -

Ok just now got a call from hp care saying screen needs replacement and it comes to a total of 5.1k fish


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 7, 2015)

dizzy said:


> Oh is it, then nevermind.. I was gonna get it back from hp care and give it locally. This hp care has some event going on so all are at the event.. So il have to wait till they feel like it...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yep,personally I feel its a display issue only
display ribbon issues wouldnt cause soo much distortion etc
I had the exact same symptoms except for the pink tinge and in my case the display elements were moving simultaneously just like it used to happen to old TVs (CRT) when reception was bad


----------



## dizzy (Feb 8, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Yep,personally I feel its a display issue only
> display ribbon issues wouldnt cause soo much distortion etc
> I had the exact same symptoms except for the pink tinge and in my case the display elements were moving simultaneously just like it used to happen to old TVs (CRT) when reception was bad



*It has been fixed, My screen was replaced for 5.1k. 
The cause for this screen damage according to the hp care guy is:: The charger being plugged in all the time when laptop is functional, according to him the changer has to be removed if the battery is full otherwise it would just cause trouble and then it would lead to these kind of scenarios. *


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2015)

dizzy said:


> *It has been fixed, My screen was replaced for 5.1k.
> The cause for this screen damage according to the hp care guy is:: The charger being plugged in all the time when laptop is functional, according to him the changer has to be removed if the battery is full otherwise it would just cause trouble and then it would lead to these kind of scenarios. *



Don;t know why but I feel that's the wrong reason.


----------



## dizzy (Feb 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Don;t know why but I feel that's the wrong reason.



same bloody feeling


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 8, 2015)

dizzy said:


> *It has been fixed, My screen was replaced for 5.1k.
> The cause for this screen damage according to the hp care guy is:: The charger being plugged in all the time when laptop is functional, according to him the changer has to be removed if the battery is full otherwise it would just cause trouble and then it would lead to these kind of scenarios. *



That's total BS.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 8, 2015)

dizzy said:


> *It has been fixed, My screen was replaced for 5.1k.
> The cause for this screen damage according to the hp care guy is:: The charger being plugged in all the time when laptop is functional, according to him the changer has to be removed if the battery is full otherwise it would just cause trouble and then it would lead to these kind of scenarios. *



bullsh*t
all these service centre people give such pathetic excuses
the people at Maple service centre told me that charging my ipad overnight caused the charging cable to go bad within a week
wasnt even a cheap cable,I paid Rs600 for it thinking original products will last longer
Quality of products in India seems inferior to those from abroad sadly and these companies add insult to injury with such reasoning


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 8, 2015)

dizzy said:


> *It has been fixed, My screen was replaced for 5.1k.
> The cause for this screen damage according to the hp care guy is:: The charger being plugged in all the time when laptop is functional, according to him the changer has to be removed if the battery is full otherwise it would just cause trouble and then it would lead to these kind of scenarios. *



Been using my laptop with the charger plugged in for the last 4 months.
Now i am worried.


----------



## dizzy (Feb 9, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Been using my laptop with the charger plugged in for the last 4 months.
> Now i am worried.



Nah my acer aspire laptop was on the charger from the day i bought and i never ran into a single problem except for over heating ,speaker fail and a lot of charger burnout/melting! Used it for 6-7 years maybe more but it was from U.K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 9, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Been using my laptop with the charger plugged in for the last 4 months.
> Now i am worried.



No need to be worried. It's completely fine. I know at least 6 people who use their laptop plugged in 16 hours a day form the last 2 years. No problem of any kind.


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 9, 2015)

dizzy said:


> Nah my acer aspire laptop was on the charger from the day i bought and i never ran into a single problem except for over heating ,speaker fail and a lot of charger burnout/melting! Used it for 6-7 years maybe more but it was from U.K





harshilsharma63 said:


> No need to be worried. It's completely fine. I know at least 6 people who use their laptop plugged in 16 hours a day form the last 2 years. No problem of any kind.



Good to know


----------

